# New(Free) Rat Cage



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

My mom walked outside and seen this at the end of our neighbors driveway 
so we asked them if it was garbage and they said yeah. 
So its now mine lol The Rats LOVE it. 
(and dont worry, its has been disinfected) 
They have SOOO much more room, 
the cage is huge compared to anything theyve ever had.


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

They look so happy. Great find.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, awesome find for your ratties.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Mmm, that looks nice! Must be easy to clean with that nice flip up top!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> Mmm, that looks nice! Must be easy to clean with that nice flip up top!



Its SUPER Easy to clean and Interact with them.
I LOVE it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

wow.. very cool score!!!

I am always on the look out for curbside treasures


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Its nice. However what are the dimensions ? I know its a cage designed for a rabbit or Guinea pig. 

Also what are you using in the pan ?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> Its nice. However what are the dimensions ? I know its a cage designed for a rabbit or Guinea pig.
> 
> Also what are you using in the pan ?


I dont know the dimensions but I can go measure it in a bit.
However, There old Cage was the Minimum size for 2 adult Rats and this is WAY Bigger.

And its some phenol Free Pine that we use for all of our rats.
(we used normal pine before we knew it wasnt good for them and there is a difference in sneezing and such between the 2.)





EDIT: 

The Cage is:
31.5 inches Long
18.5 inches Wide
24 inches Tall


So Im guessing the max is 3 Rats?
Owell, I have 2 and thats it for me lol


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks great! I almost paid $40 for a used one of those, so you really scored!


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

awsome score!!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I got my cage for free to off of free cycle..

It also came with

Bag of dried pasta X3
Packet of fish stuff X2
ToysX10
Bowls and bottles X3
Dog bones X 1 bag
Bag of cereal X1

And much more i could not believe the woman was willing to give me a 2 floor big cage with all new food and toys for the cage , in fact there was so much all of 18 girls got a share of the stuff lol
Jess x


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

that sells for over 100 bucks at petsmart!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Great find Matt


----------

